# clipping horses in summer!



## hendrabonnie (22 July 2008)

Does anyone clip their horses at this time of the year? My horses are really struggling with the heat today (25 degrees) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

I have just had to bring them in as they are being eaten alive by horse flys and going mad, but if i put their fly rugs on they sweat loads. The stables are ok as there are no flys but they get really hot and stuffy. 

Also i can only ride after 8 in the morning and before 6 at night as i work nights, so i think clipping will help her to stop getting so hot when i ride. 

Whats your opinions? Thankyou in advance


----------



## KatB (22 July 2008)

My ISH eventer is clipped all year round. He is coloured and takes a while to loose his "Pony" coat!! He has to have a fly rug on all the time though so he doesnt burn,. but he is much much happier


----------



## shell1978 (22 July 2008)

If it makes your horses more comfy, then I dont see a problem in it at all!


----------



## Kenzo (22 July 2008)

No difference with clipping a horse out in summer than there is to clipping a horse out in winter providing you rug up your horse according to the weather/temp. conditions and manage his coat/skin correctly.

I'm sure they would be grateful for the 'nakedness' (specially bays/blacks that soak up the heat with there coats) on hot summer days providing they don't get hassled by flys or bitten lumps out of them by other horses, or get sun burnt etc.

Unless you are showing (certain breeds that state they should not be clipped or clipped between certain months of the year) then go for it, a lot of show jumpers and event horses are clipped out if it benefits the horse....not just the ease of care of the owner.


----------



## DiablosGold (22 July 2008)

I fully clip my cob year round, he's completely fine


----------



## hendrabonnie (22 July 2008)

Thanks guys will clip her tomorrow morning just incase the temp drops tonight, might be a bit of a shock else. lol


----------



## ladyt25 (22 July 2008)

Just clipped mine and so has my sister. Mine is Conn x TB and dun. He looks great May/Junetime but by now his coat starts getting thicker, loses its shine and he struggles in the heat and gets lethargic. We are doing SJ and a bit of eventing on them so need them to feel comfortable. His shine comes back and he's a lot perkier when he's feeling good and not too hot!


----------



## parsley (22 July 2008)

My cob is clipped all year round - I wouldn't be able to do much with him at all if not as he sweats up easily - in summer if not clipped he stands in the field with sweat pouring off of him.


----------



## JoBo (22 July 2008)

Yeap Bodey is scalped all year round, he would just be too hot if we didnt, plus he looks smarter with all his hair off!


----------



## MagicMelon (22 July 2008)

Ive clipped horses in the summer before. Id definately keep my Welsh cob clipped all year round if I could - unfortunately I do M&amp;M showing with him during the summer so its not really accepted. I always clip my 2 old veteran ponies in May because due to their age they take too long to loose their coats nowadays.

If its or his comfort then I say do it.


----------

